# JMonkeyEngine Java basierte grafische Game Engine



## Thomas Darimont (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

und hier mal ein ziemlich cooles Video dazu zum Appetit anregen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho_b18HRmGA&mode=related&search=

Gruß Tom


----------

